# Love Dare Book... How did it impact your marriage?



## Sweetheart03 (May 15, 2010)

Hello to everyone. This will be my second time posting in this website and this time it's about the "Love Dare" book.
My husband and I are a young marriage going through some problems of trust, respect, etc... Anyhow, I want to try everything possible to save my marriage and I was thinking about purchasing the book "Love Dare". Now, before I purchase it I would like some of your thoughts about the book, if, you have read it. I'd also like to know how did it change your marriage. Please, I'd welcome any thoughts. I am looking forward to reading many responses or advise. I am truly in love with my husband and we have a beautiful daughter together and I want our marriage to work out. Thank you in advance!


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I was looking at that book too. I would also like to hear some thoughts on it.


----------



## Sweetheart03 (May 15, 2010)

notreadytoquit said:


> I was looking at that book too. I would also like to hear some thoughts on it.


I guess not many people have read it. I'm still waiting to read some responses. Hope to get some soon


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

It is an amazing book and there is some great sites that are dedicated to it 40dayslovedare is good and also Klove has a whole thing dedicated to it.


----------



## Sweetheart03 (May 15, 2010)

finallyseewhy said:


> It is an amazing book and there is some great sites that are dedicated to it 40dayslovedare is good and also Klove has a whole thing dedicated to it.


Thank-you finallyseewhy... Did you follow every step of the book? Did it help your marriage or to better yourself?


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Sweetheart-I am about to run to the store but I will come back and respond. I have a pretty long response


----------



## Sweetheart03 (May 15, 2010)

finallyseewhy said:


> Sweetheart-I am about to run to the store but I will come back and respond. I have a pretty long response


I'm going to be putting my daughter to bed soon, but, I am looking forward to reading everything that you have to say. I might be reading it tomorrow though. Thank you in advance for sharing your thoughts with me. :smthumbup:


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Old post just did a search real quick because I just bought the book on clearance looked cool.

I thought it was very blech and average infantile almost! I read the whole book in two hours and already do every love dare on almost a daily basis:

Dishes, laundry, cleaning, dinner, kids, homework, yard, breadwinner, date night, sticky love notes, love you texts, anniversary trip planned, surprise lunch at work, back rubs, baths with wine, take the kids so she can have quiet time. I've raised my voice a handful of times in our 10yr+ marriage, I'm the giver, the sacrificer, and my marriage is still far from perfect.

The only think lacking in my marriage is the frequency, length, consistency of our sex life. 2-3 times a week is the average but it comes in spurts. Like no sex for 7 days then 2-3 in a row......no sex for 8-9 days then 4 in a row. I need a book on that......let me know when you or someone else finds one.

This book was very basic almost as if you have never read a marriage book in your life, never we to pre marital counseling, or were just just really really green on how relationships work.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I to do all what the book said to do. My h just takes and takes without any regard to giving. And frankly I am exhausted.


----------

